# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  APEX ne se lance plus

## stephe_aka

salut. j'avais apex 4.0.2 sur ma machine, j'ai voulus installer la version 5. sa na pas marcher et depuis je n'arrive plus a lancer apex. je voudrais revenir sur mon ancienne version mais sa ne passe pas. voici l'erreur renvoyer:    Not found
The requested URL /apex/f was not found on this server . Merci

----------


## dbaste

Bonjour, il faudrait avoir plus de dtails SVP.
sous quel environnement? est-ce une Oracle XE? est-ce que la bd est dmarr? les listeners?
Avez-vous t chercher les SQL pour Apex 4.0.2 sur le site d'oracle pour pouvoir revenir  l'ancienne version?
Qu'est-ce qui n'a pas fonctionner lors de votre migration  5.0.x?

----------


## stephe_aka

je travail sur XE. et microsoft windows 7

----------


## stephe_aka

comment on change les SQL pour Apex 4.0.2 sur le site d'oracle pour pouvoir revenir  l'ancienne version

----------


## stephe_aka

quels sont les SQL pour Apex 4.0.2 pour revenir a l'ancienne version?
je trouve pas

----------


## dbaste

voici le lien pour tlcharger les fichiers ncessaires  l'installation de la 4.0.2

http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/de...ve-161752.html

note: il faut dcompresser l'archive dans le rpertoire c:\ directement de prfrence, sinon l'tape de l'installation des fichiers images fonctionne trs mal.

Recommendation : Passez directement  la version 4.2, la 4.0.2 est pas mal obselete.. la 4.2 est la dernire version avant la 5

----------


## stephe_aka

Merci mai je voudrais savoir si mai application installer seront toujour la?

----------


## dbaste

En thorie oui!  ::):  Mais comme c'est quelque chose que je n'ai jamais fait (un rollback sur une version plus rcente  une version antrieur) je ne peux pas confirmer, le mieux serait de faire un backup de la base de donnes avant! soit par SQLDeveloper ou SQL*Plus.

Mais srieusement, je ne crois pas que sa alter les donnes de la base de donnes puisque c'est comme une mise  jour sur les tables d'Apex et non les workspace.

----------


## stephe_aka

toujour pas mme pour revenir a l'ancienne version sa ne passe pas

----------


## stephe_aka

Aprs installation, je n'arrive pas  me connecter  la page d'accueil. L'adresse de ctte page est http://127.0.0.1:80/apex/apex_admin . Rien  faire... je n'arrive pas  trouver comment a se fait la page n'est pas disponible.
J'essaie trop de trucs, dsactive le firewall...
verifier le port: 8080). Est ce que a quelque chose  voir avec?  du genre).

Mai j'arrive a me connecter a oracle avec SQLPLUS, 

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider? C'est plutot urgent... 

merci d'avance

----------


## stephe_aka

actuelment quand j'essaie d'installer apex 4.0.2 on me dit qu'il est dja installer meme chose pour apex 5 on me dit aussi qu'il est deja installer

----------


## dbaste

Effectivement, si le port n'est pas le bon, il peut y avoir un problme! Habituellement c'est le port 8080.

Avez-vous vrifi si le listener tait dmarr?

Pouvez-vous dtaill la procdure que vous avez effectu pour les mises  jours? avez-vous utilis SQL*plus?

vrifiez les services d'oracle si ils sont dmarr, a pourrait tre juste ce problme.

C'est trange qu'il vous indique que les 2 versions d'Apex sont install!

----------


## stephe_aka

j'ai utilser le port 8080 avec localhost:8080/apex/apex_admin
j'ai aussi utilser le sql/plus pour la mise   jour
tous est activer
je me suis rendus sur se site pour la mise a jour http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/de...xe-154969.html



```

```

et j'ai verifier apex 4.2 et apex 5 sont installer

----------


## dbaste

Pouvez-vous fournir l'output de la partie 
@apxldimg.sql c:/apex

d'aprs moi le problme est la, il ne faut pas mettre le apex. votre rpertoire devrait tre dj apex.

il me semble qu'il ne suffit de mettre c:\

----------


## stephe_aka

ja crere un dossier apex dans lequel jai decompresser le fichier telecharger donc ces dans dans c:/apex/apex que j'ai installer apex
donc c'est dans c:/apex que j'ai decompresser mes image

----------


## dbaste

oui, mais comme je vous ai dit, le dossier devrait tre seulement apex, j'ai eu beaucoup de problme alors que le dossier n'tait pas dans C:\ tout simplement, donc vous ne devriez pas avoir de c:\apex\apex. mais juste c:\apex

sinon il gnre une erreur qu'il ne trouve pas les fichiers ncessaires.. bizarrement!  ::):

----------


## stephe_aka

haaaa ok compris merci. je veux tous reinstaller . mais je sais pas comment importer une application dans apex.

----------


## dbaste

comme dit dans l'autre discutions, il importera tout le ncessaire automatiquement, pas besoin d'aller dans le SQL Workshop.

----------

